# 5/16 turtles like girls



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Went fishing after work and got some ladyfishes. Threw out half a lady fish on the fat rod and a fillet on a smaller rod. Finally got someone to take off with the big chunk and I am thinking I got your ass now! I was happy to be fighting and pulling in this big shark from the beach. Fought it for a while and then got it in close. Son of a bitch! Picture a ray with a big enough mouth to swallow half a fat ladyfish. Then add another foot. Oh well. Threw out another big chunk. Hadn't had any bites in a while other than big sail cats so I decided to use my super secret never fail to get a bite trick. I walked down the beach 100 yards to catch some bait. Sure enough, while I am far away I see the rod bending and run back down the beach. I was surprised at the amount of line still left on the reel but didn't think much of it. It feels weird but it's pulling and I look out to see a big white fin roll and slap the water and think I got your ass now! Then...wait, what is that? is that a head? Son of a bitch! That big white fin was a flipper attached to a big green sea turtle. Apparantly turtles like ladyfish too. Oh well.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Interesting report:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I had flipper take one of my ladyfish chunks I had under a balloon last year...I was pumped to see that balloon zipping across the water until I seen flipper surface in front of it :/ Glad I was using a circle hook and it dropped the bait.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Todd said:


> Went fishing after work and got some ladyfishes. Threw out half a lady fish on the fat rod and a fillet on a smaller rod. Finally got someone to take off with the big chunk and I am thinking I got your ass now! I was happy to be fighting and pulling in this big shark from the beach. Fought it for a while and then got it in close. Son of a bitch! Picture a ray with a big enough mouth to swallow half a fat ladyfish. Then add another foot. Oh well. Threw out another big chunk. Hadn't had any bites in a while other than big sail cats so I decided to use my super secret never fail to get a bite trick. I walked down the beach 100 yards to catch some bait. Sure enough, while I am far away I see the rod bending and run back down the beach. I was surprised at the amount of line still left on the reel but didn't think much of it. It feels weird but it's pulling and I look out to see a big white fin roll and slap the water and think I got your ass now! Then...wait, what is that? is that a head? Son of a bitch! That big white fin was a flipper attached to a big green sea turtle. Apparantly turtles like ladyfish too. Oh well.


Should have kept the ray. They make great shark bait. You don't have to kayak another piece out every couple hours. A solid strip will last until it gets taken by the big boys.


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

We were pomp fishing in orange beach last weekend and saw a guy catch a small turtle on a peace of cut mullet. First time I have ever seen one caught off the beach. Guess it is not that uncommon


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

went saturday for awhile i too caught a turtle. thats 2 so far this year. on the fish part caught several lady fish and a couple sting rays and 1 keeper pomp.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I was more concerned with not getting stabbed in the eye by a 10 inch spike than I was about using it for bait


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Todd said:


> I was more concerned with not getting stabbed in the eye by a 10 inch spike than I was about using it for bait


Just think of it as payback for Steve Irwin. I don't like mangling a live creature with a hatchet. But it's for the greater good. Besides, I read somewhere that the apocalypse is coming. Better keep some bait stashed away. A large shark can feed the family.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Noted. Add hatchet to fishing bag.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Walmart has them on sale.


----------

